# Also getting started in IT field



## RyanGRA (Mar 10, 2006)

I am excited to start a cereer in the IT industry. I signed up to take the "Computer Networking and Security" diploma course at The Chubb Institute. I will be learning the basics for A+, networking, CISCO routing, security, and computer forensics. I don't know much about the industry but I enjoy working with computers very much. I'm hoping to get some insight on what I'm getting into. What cert's do I need to start off? What kind of jobs could I look forward to? Basically anything you think a newbie should know. TIA
Ryan D


----------



## RyanGRA (Mar 10, 2006)

Also I would like to know what kind of reputationChubb has in the IT industry. Thanks.


----------

